# Lumatic/ Tecalemit one shot oilers...



## methuselah1 (Oct 11, 2022)

I'm asking about the types where you pull a plunger, and oil is ditributed automatically to all slideways. Has anyone refurbished one here?

-Andrew UK.


----------

